# Who can help with answers about the SRRV visa?



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

I plan on retiring to the Philippines sometime this year. The SRRV looks like this best way to do it to me, but I have a few questions.

How tough are they with the physical exam? I'm pretty healthy but I'd hate to be placed on a treadmill for a long period like I know some exams require.

What's the best bank to put your deposit in?

If you quit the SRRV program do you get your deposit back (if you have not invested it)?

Is the police check the PRA requires for the town you live in --- or statewide or does it have to be a nationwide police check?

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zone199 said:


> I plan on retiring to the Philippines sometime this year. The SRRV looks like this best way to do it to me, but I have a few questions.
> 
> How tough are they with the physical exam? I'm pretty healthy but I'd hate to be placed on a treadmill for a long period like I know some exams require.
> 
> ...


I will try to help you with some referral websites having to do with SSRV.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Visa-and-...ines---Three-Options-Are-Available&id=3002052

The gist of it is:



This is one of the first questions asked by someone considering retirement in the Philippines. The Philippines is very visitor friendly, and permits a citizen of just about any country to enter the country and stay for 21 days without a visa. For those intending to stay longer, in particular those intent on semi or full time retirement in the country, the following 3 options are available.

1. The Special Resident Retiree Visa (SSRV)

Although not widely known, the Philippines has a foreign retiree program. It is called the Special Resident Retiree Visa (SSRV) program. It entitles the holder to multiple-entry privileges with the option to reside permanently in the Philippines. The younger you are, the higher the financial requirement, but anyone over 35 can join.

With a pension:
o 50 years old and above: $10,000 [approx. 450,000 PhP] time deposit in a Philippine bank for the duration of your stay. Single applicants need a monthly pension of $800 [approx. 36,000 PhP ; $1,000 [approx. 45,000 PhP] for couples. Note however that the time deposit can be converted into equity in a real estate investment [i.e., a condominium], and this can be counted at the required deposit.

Without a pension:
o 35 to 40 years old: $50,000 time deposit
o 50 years old and above: $20,000 [approx. 900,000 PhP] time deposit

A pension can be from a company you worked for, money you received by the US Social Security Administration, i.e., SSRDI [Social Security Retirement Disability Insurance]. Note: SSI does not qualify you as you have to be a US Resident to receive it and cannot receive it if you are out of the country. 

2. Tourist Visa

Provided you have no plans to obtain employment or to own/operate a business in the Philippines, it is also possible to retire on a tourist visa. Many Expats follow this course; especially those who do not qualify for a retirement visa.
This is how that process works. All visitors to the country must hold a passport that is valid for at least six months beyond the period they plan to stay. They are permitted to stay for up to 21 days provided they hold tickets for onward or return journeys. Visas and special permits may be obtained from Philippine embassies or consular offices overseas.

Visitors intending to extend their stay from 21 days to 59 days should contact the Immigration Office for an extension and pay a nominal fee.

By this method, you can stay indefinitely, provided you leave once a year, for at least one day. Most people using this option fly over to Hong Kong, Thailand, or Singapore for a few days once a year and then re-enter as a tourist for another year.

3. Balikbayan Status

This visa status is designed for former Philippine citizens, and their spouses, who are visiting the Philippines (referred to as "balikbayans"). This entry is valid for one year. After one year, the balikbayan (and his/her spouse) has to pay monthly extension fees, on top of fees for Alien Certificate of Registration (ACR), Head Tax, and Certificate of Temporary Residence Visa (CTRV). Most Balikbayans and their spouse enter the country with their one year status, and then leave the country once a year for a weekend trip to Hong Kong, Singapore, or Thailand, or to their home country, and then re-enter for another year of stay. This method avoids having to continuously extend one's tourist visa, and run the risk of forgetting and then being in an "overstay" category, which could get you deported.

Do you want to learn more about visa and immigration requirements? I have just completed my new book on "Retirement Living in the Philippines", which has a special Appendix dedicated to this subject matter.

Download it at Living in the Philippines, retirement investment

Will Irwin is a powerful entrepreneur, and business and life coach. He has started many online and offline businesses both in the USA and in the Philippines, residing in both Hawaii and the Philippines.

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Will_Irwin

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/3002052

Philippine Retirement Visa: my experience with the SRRV |

Do you have a Filipina girl friend or do you plan to marry a Filipina? My reason for this is I, myself, am married to a Filipina for almost 7 years and I was never required to get the SSRV as I received a pension and my wife petitioned me for Permanent Residency. I am fixing to turn 67 and I went on SSRDI effective 2004 and effective 2014 I went on Full Social Security.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Jim, but I guess I already knew most of that. I've read just about everything, I think, that the PRA has on-line about the program, so I know the basics. I guess what I need is someone that has actually been through the process to answer the questions I have.

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zone199 said:


> Thanks Jim, but I guess I already knew most of that. I've read just about everything, I think, that the PRA has on-line about the program, so I know the basics. I guess what I need is someone that has actually been through the process to answer the questions I have.
> 
> Thanks
> Maxx


Understood, fortunately I never had to go through the SRRV process, since I'm not retired military there is no way I could have $20,000 much less $50,000 cash on hand to put into a bank for SRRV purposes.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Zone199 said:


> I plan on retiring to the Philippines sometime this year. The SRRV looks like this best way to do it to me, but I have a few questions.
> 
> How tough are they with the physical exam? I'm pretty healthy but I'd hate to be placed on a treadmill for a long period like I know some exams require.
> 
> ...


Unless they have changed it in the last 3 yeas. you do not have to do anything phsycal. Blood and urine testing and xrays. You have an interivew with a doctor and not a whole lot more than that. It took me about 1 to 2 hours.

I am not sure, but I think that they have just one bank now. Someone can correct me if I am wrong.

If you quit, you do get your money back.

For me, I went down to the local county sherrifs office.

You mighrt want to take a look at the "Visa Guidance" forum started by BillJohnson. It has more information.


----------



## Dawggydaddy (Feb 5, 2014)

Maxx,

I just received my SRRV visa. 

if you are planning to return to the states and then come back to Phil, your doctor in the states can complete the forms for you along with lab work & xrays. If not you can get it done here. no treadmill, just standard form signed by your dr saying you are not crazy or contagious. lol

you will need an fbl background check. i got mine while in the states as well as from my state (california). 

the papers would have to be certified by the nearest Phil Consulate. 

there is more than 1 srrv visa... 

go to the PRA website to get more info to see which one you may qualify for. i tried to include the link, but the forum would not let me.

if you are here and not returning to the states, you can get the medical stuff done here at an approved facility.

whatever you do, be sure that your papers are in order with no misspellings or typos. the Phil govt is a stickler for typos.

i am in the Cebu area & there is a PRA office here in Cebu. 

Jeff


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

bbazor said:


> Unless they have changed it in the last 3 yeas. you do not have to do anything phsycal. Blood and urine testing and xrays. You have an interivew with a doctor and not a whole lot more than that. It took me about 1 to 2 hours.
> 
> I am not sure, but I think that they have just one bank now. Someone can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...



Bill, thank you very much --- that was a very helpful answer. I am relieved the physical is not real physical --- I've managed to get pretty out of shape since I've been retired. It's also good to know I get my money back if I leave ... in all the stuff the PRA has posted on-line they never get around to telling you that, even though it is implied.

Thanks Again
Maxx


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Dawggydaddy said:


> Maxx,
> 
> I just received my SRRV visa.
> 
> ...


Jeff, thanks for your answer, that was very helpful. And Yes, I'm sure I will have more questions later, so I've added you to my contacts list.

So I need an FBI check and also a check from my state. OK, that should be doable.

I'm still in Missouri, I hope to retire to the Philippines sometime this year. I'm already retired from work. I'm divorced so it's just me that is moving. And I have checked out the different kinds of SRRV's --- I qualify for the $10,000 deposit because I have a pension and I'm in 57 years old.

Oh yeah, do you know or could you recommend which bank is best to keep your deposit in? I think one of the banks that was approved for the program went bankrupt last year and lots of people lost their money. So I'm kind of concerned about which banks in the program have a good balance sheet. Any suggestions?

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> Understood, fortunately I never had to go through the SRRV process, since I'm not retired military there is no way I could have $20,000 much less $50,000 cash on hand to put into a bank for SRRV purposes.


It's only a $10,000 deposit now --- if you are (I think 50 or maybe its 55) years old and you have a pension more than $800.00 a month, but your pension has to be more if you have dependents going with you, but that's not my situation. I couldn't afford it either if it was $50,000.


----------



## Dawggydaddy (Feb 5, 2014)

Maxx... 

the PRA website can give you more details. i was lucky to qualify for the courtesy visa as ex-military which requires a deposit of only $1,500.00 and an annual renewal fee of $10.00. the other SRRV visa's have an annual renewal fee of $360.00. 

While the cost to get the SRRV visa is a bit high ($1,400, processing fee), you can make it up when traveling and/or just renewing a visitors visa every 2 months and then having to leave the country after 16 months. 

As far as banks go, i am researching that now, but an american neighbor & filipina wife have their accounts at Metrobank. I checked BPI, but they want a letter of confirmation from my U.S bank, too much trouble & hassle, so i will check BDO & decide whether to go BDO or Metrobank. Oh! when you get here, you may want to consider having two accounts...a dollar account & a peso account as if you transfer USD, and exchange it here, you get a better rate than remitting pesos to yourself. When i do a remittance, i use XOOM and send USD to myself receiving the money at M.Lhuillier & asking for pesos. their rate is one of the highest. today's rate is 45.235 & M.Lhuiller gave me pesos at 45.06 just an hour ago. When you do a remittance from USD to PHP you can lose as much as 1 peso per dollar. does not sound like a lot, but if you remit $1,000 or more, it can add up real quick. Just stay away from Western Union cuz their fees and rates eat up too much of your money.

Take Care & Remember 'It's more fun in the Philippines' 
Jeff


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

As Dawggydaddy stated, you can do the medical in the USA instead of doing it in the Philippines. I had so many problems related communication with the PRA that I actually did both before finally getting through the process. They used to charge extra for the medical if you have it done through the PRA. Now, it is part of the $1400 processing fee (unless they changed it again). If I were you, I would just get it done in the Philippines. If you do it there, you don’t have to worry about the doctor/medical clinic in the USA messing up your paperwork and make an expensive trip to Philippines for nothing. They had a nurse take me to the clinic on one trip and on the other, the Agent (Marketeer) that helped me went with me. I don't know how it is now, but when I did it a few years ago, the communication was terrible and they just gave once sentence or yes/no answers with NO detail. If I rephrased the question to get a better understanding, they just gave me the same answer. Tha Marketeer made all the difference in the world for me.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

bbazor said:


> As Dawggydaddy stated, you can do the medical in the USA instead of doing it in the Philippines. I had so many problems related communication with the PRA that I actually did both before finally getting through the process. They used to charge extra for the medical if you have it done through the PRA. Now, it is part of the $1400 processing fee (unless they changed it again). If I were you, I would just get it done in the Philippines. If you do it there, you don’t have to worry about the doctor/medical clinic in the USA messing up your paperwork and make an expensive trip to Philippines for nothing. They had a nurse take me to the clinic on one trip and on the other, the Agent (Marketeer) that helped me went with me. I don't know how it is now, but when I did it a few years ago, the communication was terrible and they just gave once sentence or yes/no answers with NO detail. If I rephrased the question to get a better understanding, they just gave me the same answer. Tha Marketeer made all the difference in the world for me.


Ben

What you are saying about communication with the PRA is what I feared. Government agencies are often difficult to get all the correct information from, and from what you are saying, it looks like the PRA is no exception. So I've contacted Mary and I'm awaiting her reply. And I will probably take your advice to get the medical done in the Philippines, that sounds like the way to go.

Thanks Again !!
Maxx


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Dawggydaddy said:


> Maxx...
> 
> the PRA website can give you more details. i was lucky to qualify for the courtesy visa as ex-military which requires a deposit of only $1,500.00 and an annual renewal fee of $10.00. the other SRRV visa's have an annual renewal fee of $360.00.
> 
> ...


Wow, a courtesy visa hun? That sounds great, I wonder if I would qualify. I am also ex-military --- U.S. Air Force. I'm going to send you a private message with my email address ---- sometimes it's easier to communicate that way.

Thanks Maxx


----------



## dok49 (Mar 9, 2014)

Question?
I have been living in the Philippines part time over the last four years. I purchased a house without title(we do not own the land it sits on) jointly with my girlfriend and she has the waiver of rights and I hold a mortgage against the house from her for 500,000 PHP. I know all the rules about owning property, so I don't really want a lesson on that at this time.

My question is: my house(only) cost 500,000 PHP. Does it qualify as the equity in a real estate investment [i.e., a condominium], and can it be counted at the required deposit.

I am 65, with a pension of AUD $1850 a month plus other personal assets.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

dok49 said:


> Question?
> I have been living in the Philippines part time over the last four years. I purchased a house without title(we do not own the land it sits on) jointly with my girlfriend and she has the waiver of rights and I hold a mortgage against the house from her for 500,000 PHP. I know all the rules about owning property, so I don't really want a lesson on that at this time.
> 
> My question is: my house(only) cost 500,000 PHP. Does it qualify as the equity in a real estate investment [i.e., a condominium], and can it be counted at the required deposit.
> ...


I have no idea. The PRA rules are hard to decipher. If you have the SRRV, you should be able to go to your local PRA office and ask them. I have heard that the rules are somewhat convoluted. I thought that any purchase would have to be preapproved. Hopefully, I am wrong. Good luck and lets us know after you find out. I may be in the same situation in the future.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

dok49 said:


> Question?
> I have been living in the Philippines part time over the last four years. I purchased a house without title(we do not own the land it sits on) jointly with my girlfriend and she has the waiver of rights and I hold a mortgage against the house from her for 500,000 PHP. I know all the rules about owning property, so I don't really want a lesson on that at this time.
> 
> My question is: my house(only) cost 500,000 PHP. Does it qualify as the equity in a real estate investment [i.e., a condominium], and can it be counted at the required deposit.
> ...


From my limited understanding from when this has come up before. A condominium doesn't have to be an apartment in a block but can be a lot with a house. In these circumstances you won't own the land only the property which is the same for any condo. I think the main stipulation is that is must be a part of an approved scheme and the usual 40/60 foreigner/Filipino split applies. The fact you don't hold the title would suggest that your property is not part of a condo scheme and I assume as you do not want a lesson at this time you already know you have done your money.


----------



## wildcat4368 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Srrv*

My experience of applying for the SRRV was an absolute nightmare. I employed the help of an agent
and travelled to the PRA office in Makati city from the UK. I allowed 5 weeks for the completion of the application. The agent met me at the PRA where I parted with my application fee in pesos around £1000
and was given a medical. My bank in the UK sent nearly $11000 in pesos to the account set up in my name with the PRA for the deposit. Two weeks before my departure date I was told that the deposit had been sent back because it was in pesos (the national currency) and not dollars. Are they trying to tell me it couldnt be converted into dollars at a bank. I certainly will not be reapplying and would advise other British retirees to stear well clear of this as I lost over £4000 in what can only be described as a debacle.
Why didn't they wait till the deposit was successfully in place before taking my application fee maybe because the agent gets their commission as soon as the application fee is taken. The Philippines is full of scams and corruption so my advice is be careful even when using government agencies.
Mike


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

I have SSRV. My experience of the application process was quite positive, as follows:

Before coming to the Philippines, the main thing I had to do was get a police clearance certificate from my home country (UK). This had to be authenticated by the Philippine embassy in (in my case) London. Before they will authenticate it, it had to be attested by the UK Home Office. So that whole process took about a month.

On arrival in the Philippines, I went to the PRA offices in Makati. I filed my application and paid the application fee. Same day I went to the local BDO bank (walking distance from PRA) to invest my deposit in PRA-approved account. (My understanding is my deposit can be withdrawn if I ever cancel my SRRV.) The PRA also gave me the address of where to go for the medical, which I did the next day. It was just basic things like urine sample and lung x-ray. I got the SSRV from PRA within a couple of weeks. 

Some time later one of the PRA people came with me to the LTO office in Quezon City to help me get my Philippine driving license.

That was several years ago, so some of the process may have changed, but that's how it was for me.

I revisit the PRA offices once a year to pay the annual fee (USD 360).

I have only dealt with PRA direct - I did not use any agent/marketeer.

I hope it helps. As with immigration processes in any country, if you treat the PRA with respect, and the visa as a privilege and not an entitlement, it seems to help in the process.

If you happen to be in the Philippines on vacation before you apply, you can go to their offices (walk in) and discuss with them any questions. 

Regards,


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I too started to go the SRRV way but after getting slightly involved by opening a Dollar Account at the local BPI, rescinded my decision and will stay my Balikbayan way. After opening the Acct, I was informed that it could only be used for the direct deposit of my SS funds and only I could withdraw funds, which would be acceptable and was expected. I could not deposit Cash Dollars or Checks into it. The funds could only be withdrawn at that local branch and nowhere else. It seems as if each person you talk to understands it differently and won't be swayed to accept another thought. This seems to be the general attitude among most Govt and business people here. I have just given up and go the easiest route possible. It also seems as if each branch of any of the Philippine Banks makes their own rules and you don't find out until already involved.

Fred


----------



## MKTOURI (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bank and money*

i understood everything guys, but I don't understand. Do you have to pay the amount to the PRA bank account?

Or do you open a bank account and put the money there and show it to the PRA that the money is there by a bank statement?

Also how do you transfer money from one country to another? I know they use swift code not IBAN, sorry I dont know how interntional money transfer work.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Zone199 said:


> I plan on retiring to the Philippines sometime this year. The SRRV qlooks like this best way to do it to me, but I have a few questions.
> 
> How tough are they with the physical exam? I'm pretty healthy but I'd hate to be placed on a treadmill for a long period like I know some exams require.
> 
> ...


Hi Maxx

The physical exam is really nothing, my agent at the PRA drove me to the doctors office where they took blood, urine, and a chest X-ray. It took less than 30 minutes and a quick chat with the doctor - no treadmill - just fast for 10-12 hours before the blood test as you would any other...

The PRA has a list of approved banks - I chose the Pacific Star branch BDO location due to its proximity to the PRA office. I started the paperwork process while I was here on a tourist visa and opened an account with a few hundred dollars so by the time I got back to the US it was just a matter of arranging a wire transfer from one account in my name to another, easy as can be - although my bank in LA still charged me $50 for the privilege! And yes, should you choose to relinquish your lifetime SRRV visa, the PRA lifts the restriction on your account so you can move your money elsewhere. 

When I did my police clearance it was with the Sheriffs office from the county I lived in. I did it by mail, it cost $15 and took 2 weeks. Didn't even need to leave the house for that one! You do NOT need an FBI report to get an SRRV!


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

MKTOURI said:


> i understood everything guys, but I don't understand. Do you have to pay the amount to the PRA bank account?
> 
> Or do you open a bank account and put the money there and show it to the PRA that the money is there by a bank statement?
> 
> Also how do you transfer money from one country to another? I know they use swift code not IBAN, sorry I dont know how interntional money transfer work.


MKTOURI

The bank account you open is in your name at a PRA approved bank. Once it is funded the bank will send a statement to the PRA showing that you have fulfilled your obligation and the proper amount is in the account. 

It is your money but the PRA puts a lien on withdrawals and controls what you can spend the money on (condos, long-term leases, etc.). If they did not, everyone would fund an account, get a visa, close the account and bolt with the money and visa. 

Once you have your lifetime retirement visa, find a condo you like, go back to the PRA and fill out the paperwork to release the funds for your down payment. There are minimum values (I think $50,000) involved on the condo and the PRA will put a lien on the title to continue to fund your visa. If they didn't do that someone could flip the condo, and end up with the money and visa with no assets to back up the visa...

As far as transferring the money, just talk with your home-country bank about an international wire transfer they will be happy to set it up for you, its very easy but there will be a cost involved. Set up your PRA approved bank account on this (Philippine) end to receive the money ahead of time to facilitate things, your representative at the PRA can help with that. 

Yes they use SWIFT codes here instead of routing numbers but the process is the same...

You should be talking with a representative from the PRA to answer questions you may have, they are there for you every step of the way and are happy to help. If you need contact info for a good person at the PRA, pm me and I will put you in touch with someone there who can facilitate things for you...


----------



## MKTOURI (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks plenty BGCExpat

You relieved me from the hardest question I had. 

I tried to call them from where I live many times (I even considered the time zone difference) they never answer.

If you can provide me the contact details directly, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Glad I could be of help. I worked with the lady mentioned in this  link , she's very nice and helped me every step of the way...

Good luck!


----------

